# ISIS using a new IED



## Spencer100 (26 Feb 2015)

There are reports that ISIS is using M113's and arming them to be IED's.  _- mod edited to comply with Army.ca rules -_ ISIS has captured much ex-American Iraq army equipment.  This is an interesting development.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (26 Feb 2015)

M113 since October, http://defensetech.org/2014/10/30/isis-releases-photos-of-militants-using-u-s-m113s-as-vbieds/

BMPs since at least 2013.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Feb 2015)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> There are reports that ISIS is using M113's and arming them to be IED's .... ISIS has captured much ex-American Iraq army equipment.  This is an interesting development.


As AmmoTech90 said, this goes back to the fall, when ISIS released some photos claiming to be M113-borne IEDs.  You can see some of the photos here (Long War Journal blog - do a Ctl-F search for "M113" and the photos come up on the second hit).


----------



## SprCForr (26 Feb 2015)

Sparky's beloved Gavins?

Say it ain't so!


----------



## Spencer100 (26 Feb 2015)

Here is more
http://www.defensenews.com/story/defense-news/blog/intercepts/2015/02/24/iraq-ied-islamic-state-war/23936071/

"_IS fighters recently used an Iraq Army M113 armored troop carrier as a vehicle-borne IED to attack an Iraqi army position, in just one example of what could await Iraqi and Pesh forces as they make their push toward Mosul._"


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Feb 2015)

Must be nice to have so many assets you can load them up with HE and drive them into people.  If only there were a more practical use for them...


----------



## Spencer100 (26 Feb 2015)

I doubt they can maintain them, so use them to blow up people before they stop working :facepalm:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Feb 2015)

I would bet if there are parts to be had they can acquire them.   It isn't an overly complex piece of kit to maintain.


----------



## cupper (26 Feb 2015)

Can't wait to see what they do with a captured M1. >


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Feb 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see what they do with a captured M1. >



Unless they put the explosives on the outside, wouldn't the armour of the M1 Abrams act like a giant pressure vessel to contain the explosion?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 Feb 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Unless they put the explosives on the outside, wouldn't the armour of the M1 Abrams act like a giant pressure vessel to contain the explosion?



You put a tonne of HE inside an M1 you end up with very expensive shrapnel.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Feb 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Unless they put the explosives on the outside, wouldn't the armour of the M1 Abrams act like a giant pressure vessel to contain the explosion?



Think of it as a very large pressure cooker with all the vents plugged.  Now heat it to 5000 degrees instantly.


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Feb 2015)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Think of it as a very large pressure cooker with all the vents plugged.  Now heat it to 5000 degrees instantly.



The high speed photography would be fantastic as the tank swells to almost twice its volume* before it shatters into a jillion pieces.

* depending upon the brittleness of the steel.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2015)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Must be nice to have so many assets you can load them up with HE and drive them into people.  If only there were a more practical use for them...


If they're not planning on more toe-to-toe conventional combat, this might _be_ the most practical use for them at this point.


----------



## McG (27 Feb 2015)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> The high speed photography would be fantastic as the tank swells to almost twice its volume* before it shatters into a jillion pieces.


I expect the turret would be popped off and most explosive force would then be lost straight upward.  One would still not want to be near the tank, but I don't see it as a practical vessel for such a device.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Feb 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I would bet if there are parts to be had they can acquire them.   It isn't an overly complex piece of kit to maintain.



It is when you intend on creating a 14th century caliphate


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Feb 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> I expect the turret would be popped off and most explosive force would then be lost straight upward.  One would still not want to be near the tank, but I don't see it as a practical vessel for such a device.



I did think of that and/or perhaps a bulkhead failing and the force partially venting through the engine compartment. In the Second World War many tanks lost their turrets when the ammunition cooked off, but that was a generation of massive amounts of gas when propellant burned. In this case it is a detonation which expends a huge amount of energy instantaneously. I know you know this and are correct to expect that the weak point in the construction would be the first place to fail.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Feb 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> It is when you intend on creating a 14th century caliphate



They aren't 14th century in that regard.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Feb 2015)

true, likely they are just entering the 20th century for all things mechanical. eventually they will regress because any Achmed with some skill set will say do the wrong thing and they will be executed. they need fresh recruits and outside supporters to keep the skills alive.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Feb 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Unless they put the explosives on the outside, wouldn't the armour of the M1 Abrams act like a giant pressure vessel to contain the explosion?



Brings this to mind...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y2fSM48ioY


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Feb 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> true, likely they are just entering the 20th century for all things mechanical. eventually they will regress because any Achmed with some skill set will say do the wrong thing and they will be executed. they need fresh recruits and outside supporters to keep the skills alive.



Similar to the Khmer Rouge in Cambodia under Pol Pot.


----------

